# Is this the right forum to ask a question about assisting a female



## jb59 (Dec 11, 2012)

giving birth? Being the facilitator of the birth I mean.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i dont know nothing about birthin no babies

mammy-gone with the wind


----------



## mfarnham (Dec 7, 2012)

Is this your child being born? A little more info would help.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought it just pop outs, you cut the cord, smack it on the ass, and if it cries you're good, if it doesn't your not.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I thought it just pop outs, you cut the cord, smack it on the ass, and if it cries you're good, if it doesn't your not.


Spoken like a true midwife :razz:


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Spoken like a true midwife :razz:


I believe the more you can do, the better off you are.

:mrgreen:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I believe the more you can do, the better off you are.
> 
> :mrgreen:


guess I can't argue with that.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

So young lady....you expecting to be birthing babies when SHTF or you just looking for a way past paying for it?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I was there for my 3. One of my grand children and I was a coach for a friend. With wife's blessings. If if had to be done after SHTF we would get through it we have a couple good medics.
I was kind of wondering in what context the question was ask myself.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I thought it just pop outs, you cut the cord, smack it on the ass, and if it cries you're good, if it doesn't your not.


Yeah, you're missing a few vital steps there!


----------



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

Look into the Bradley Method program. The Bradley Method® of Natural Childbirth It was very informative and helpful for me and my wife.  It will teach you all you need to know about the process (and maybe more  ).


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Fuzzee
> 
> I thought it just pop outs, you cut the cord, smack it on the ass, and if it cries you're good, if it doesn't your not.





preppermama said:


> Yeah, you're missing a few vital steps there!


Oh yeah, I forgot thanks. You're also suppose to yell "push dammit, push" and then smack the mother on the ass too and say "good job" afterwards.:mrgreen:


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

This is one of the best books going for people assisting with birth. Highly recommend it:

The Birth Partner, Third Edition: A Complete Guide to Childbirth for Dads, Doulas, and All Other Labor Companions (Birth Partner: A Complete Guide to Childbirth for Dads, Doulas, &): Penny Simkin: 9781558323575: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fair subject. Babies will come disaster or not . Before my generation most of the family was born at home. Hard to believe when you think about it.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

When my only child was born, my former wife made it look too damn easy. I'd heard all the stories. She had 44 hours labor with first kid, 24 hours with second. I was ready for a day or two of Hell. But that isn't what happened. We checked into the hospital at 7 AM. They gave her the Pitocin at 8 AM. About 11 AM they gave her and epidural. I paced the floor, she slept. Then at 4:45 PM, they said it was time to have the baby. At 5:05 with three sets of pushes I was holding a little baby in my hands. Where was the hard part? 

Even my ex admits it was just too danged easy.


----------



## jb59 (Dec 11, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i dont know nothing about birthin no babies
> 
> mammy-gone with the wind


Well, if tshtf like I think it will, maybe not on on 12/21/12 but later...where can a guy go for information on helping this happen? my wife is pregnant and is due to deliver in a few months. She 'normally' is told that C-section is best for her. I have no idea how to do this, although i have been trained (years ago) in assisting with a normal pregnancy delivery. I checked on youtube, Amazon...etc. Couldn't find much to assist me.

Just wasn't sure this forum was best to ask this and didn't want to offend anyone.


----------



## jb59 (Dec 11, 2012)

PreparedTexan said:


> Look into the Bradley Method program. The Bradley Method® of Natural Childbirth It was very informative and helpful for me and my wife.  It will teach you all you need to know about the process (and maybe more  ).


Thank you much!


----------

